# Smoke detectors



## All Current (Jul 31, 2011)

Does anybody know if it is a requirement to run hardwired or low voltage smokes in a strip mall in jersey? The place actually had a fire and there were some existing but only hardwired.
Thanks in advance for any info.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

That would be a Fire Marshall question.. older buildings like that might be "grandfathered in" until construction is going on and the entire system needs to be brought up to present code..


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

It is all up to the AHJ, and being that they had a fire... I would say yes. 

What type of system is it?


----------



## All Current (Jul 31, 2011)

Just a hardwired system originally contractor does not want to pay for any additional stuff he feels isnt neccesary. He or myself will probably get screwed.


----------



## loosegoose (Jan 20, 2012)

smoke detectors are easy to configure its the inspectors that make it more problematic.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

All Current said:


> Just a hardwired system originally contractor does not want to pay for any additional stuff he feels isnt neccesary. He or myself will probably get screwed.


Well then the hell with it. Forget the permits too because those also cost money. While you're at it, who needs a license or insurance either? Be sure you lock the station wagon so no one steals your Harbor Freight tool collection and good luck!


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*radio signal*

they have new ones now that work by radio signal. I think they are slowly approving them in U.S. mostly for large finished places where it would be impractical to hardwire. Casino's, High Rise Apt Bldg's, etc...

http://www.kidde.com/utcfs/Templates/Pages/Template-66/0,8070,pageId=44358&siteId=384,00.html


----------



## electures (Oct 23, 2008)

In the Great Police State of New Jersey the Fire Marshall is resposible for existing structures only. The Fire Subcode Official is resposible for new construction only. In some municipalities one person holds both titles (such as Camden, NJ). In other towns there are two different people. Follow this link to the UCC (Uniform Construction Code) and find the section on the Fire Subcode. You can also contact the local enforcing agency and speak to the Fire Subcode Official and/or the Building Subcode Official. Are there approved plans and specifications for the work? Is there a permit? Good luck!

Edit: Look on page 66 of the link for the Fire Subcode section. Ironically New Jersey does not adopt NFPA 72, but rather adopts various sections of multiple model codes and combines them to assemble the Fire Subcode.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

All Current said:


> Just a hardwired system originally contractor does not want to pay for any additional stuff he feels isnt neccesary. He or myself will probably get screwed.



What 'He' feels is necessary and what is required, are to different things.

Your job is to price to the plans given, for the project. Advise to current code for the project. Not to be code police,or engineer.
have them give you specs/requirements. Price it that way. get paid.

Then when the authorities require more- step up and quote it. Extras- thats the money. Don't engineer for them unless you get paid to.
Don't be a fall guy for anyone.


----------



## TattooMan (Feb 10, 2012)

leland said:


> What 'He' feels is necessary and what is required, are to different things.
> 
> Your job is to price to the plans given, for the project. Advise to current code for the project. Not to be code police,or engineer.
> have them give you specs/requirements. Price it that way. get paid.
> ...


Well said. Everyone is in the business to get paid, but some people need to be reminded that lives are on the line. Seems like the op's "He" needs to be reminded.


----------

